# OEM headlights?



## kenichi600 (Jun 20, 2002)

Where can I get a complete set of OEM headlights? one of the brackets holding the headlight on the passenger side is slightly bent and I don't wanna try to bend it back ya know! Got some silverstars but my headlights housings are also discolored so I'll wait to get some new OEM headlights first.

thanks for the help,
Brian


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

try a junkyard first because they will definetly be cheaper and im sure no matter where u are theres a yard full or b13 parts . if that fails call the dealer and ask for a price but make sure ur not shaving and that ur seating down. lol! if that fails do a search on line


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

...or, if you want to make a cosmetic change and improvement to the lighting while you're at it, do the Tsuru headlight conversion. It cost a bit extra, but may be worthwhile to have a distinctive looking car and the better lighting, and it's a OEM Nissan part, just for the Mexican B13s that are still being built.

Look for "Tsuru" on www.sentra.net for details.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

OEM Nissan Headlights Run $120 at NAPA. That was for a 92E. Ive picked them up at the JY for $20 and up.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I got a RH for ya for dirt cheap


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

_"...or, if you want to make a cosmetic change and improvement to the lighting while you're at it, do the Tsuru headlight conversion."_

I was wondering how the Tsuru lights could be any better than stock. I noticed most bulb replacement guides and information on the board for the 91-94 Sentra use the 9004 bulb "9004/HB1; 65/45watt; 1200/700 Lumens; SAE; Transverse filaments; Makes lousy headlamps."

Perhaps where my car is newer, yet the same model, and built by Canadian specifications they used the 9003/H4 bulb instead of the 9004 I guess. Since the Tsuru conversion lights use the same 9003 bulbs I can see how it would be better from reading the information on Daniel Stern Lighting "9003/HB2/H4; 60/55watt; 1650/1000 Lumens; ECE/SAE; H4 built to tighter tolerances" 

I'm curious as to how many people own a B13 with 9003 bulbs?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

The Tsurus use a more efficient reflector and clear lens, rather than the crappy lens and reflector we have and updates 9004 cars to H4. This is a Hella designed unit utilizing more current technology, resulting in the jeweled style reflector on the Tsuru. This "jeweled" reflector isn't just a styling trend, it utilizes computer design to make a more efficient beam pattern, putting more light where it is needed, rather than up in the trees.

My Canadian 94 Sentra also uses the H4/9003 Bulbs and has a very sharp ECE style "european beam" cutoff, a huge improvement over SAE, but still behind an ECE reflector beam, especially as they get older and the plastic lens gets more scratched.

Here's the link to Mossy Nissan, who sells the lights:

http://www.mossyperformance.com/products.htm

and an installation:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/headlights.shtml

They're $350 US, so it may be out of reach for those on a budget.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

All 93-94 b13's built in the USA use 9003/H-4 bulbs. I feel my headlights perform pretty good at night. I have sylvania cool blue bulbs, and i keep my plastic headlamps clean by using a good plastic polish twice a month...


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I was just checking out Osram/Sylvania's website and decided to check the bulb guide and like Sentrapower93 said, the design changed from 92 to 93.
I did a lot of reading six months ago or more about automotive lighting, about the European Standard (the 15 degree cutoff), etc. as I was about to buy a set of Eurolights but I quickly changed my decision.
I had also considered the Tsuru conversion, from the links fcsmotorsports posted, well over a year ago. Like he said, $375US/$600 Canadian, shipping included, isn't justifiable. I'm still debating if I like it enough to buy. Perhaps in a years time. Because of the reflector design it would provide a more focussed beam which is good so that's something to consider.

Thanks guys


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

95 Sentra B13,
Considering the cost myself, I just put the money into a good set of auxillary lights for now. In the end you are getting more light this way.


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

tsuru lights are awesome, very bright.
I can get them for 325 shipped to your door, prepaid only.


----------

